# alpha kanal in AfterEffects



## cycovery (28. März 2006)

Wie erkzeuge ich in AfterEffects einen Alphakanal für mein Video?

Dankeschön!


----------



## axn (28. März 2006)

Schau mal hier rein.


----------

